
Climate change activists are focused on all the wrong solutions - kgwgk
https://nypost.com/2019/10/12/climate-change-activists-are-focused-on-all-the-wrong-solutions/
======
hodgesrm
> Solving climate change, in fact, requires getting China, India and all the
> other developing countries on board to cut emissions. But of course, their
> goal is to lift their populations out of poverty with cheap and reliable
> energy. How do we square that?

This is the money point in the article. It's difficult to see how we can
successfully combat climate change if it means rolling back advances in
eradication of poverty. [0] We need technical solutions that work without
requiring everyone to be a saint.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_poverty](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_poverty)

------
monkeydreams
I read this article as "Because there are challenges with proposed solutions,
because none of the solutions themselves will solve climate change, best not
to work on it at all".

That's like a general at the start of WWII looking at the stockpile of
armaments and saying "Best not fight the Nazis. There's probably more of them
than we have bombs in this pile."

Yes, the article nods to innovation at the end, but pooh-poohs the idea that
we need to change anything to get there. The best fuel for innovation in
energy generation is to clear the marketplace of the incumbent fossil fuel
behomeths. Tax them, pressure them, restrict their growth - the green energy
innovators will quickly grow to fill the gaps. This can be done anywhere,
everywhere.

